# Frogs & Toads > Aquatic Clawed Frogs >  Do these eyes look normal?

## LunaDay

Today I noticed a difference in my frogs eyes...One of them has a gold ring around its eyes...and I am pretty sure the other one used to also but I am not completely sure. I have checked old photos and I can't really tell. I am attaching a photo of them together so that the difference can be seen. Please, can someone let me know if there is something wrong with her eyes? I recently started using additional light to help the growth of the plants in the tank....could that mess her eyes up? I got a CFL natural daylight bulb and put it in a desk lamp to give the tank more light...I hope that I haven't blinded her?? Here is a pic...can anyone tell?

----------


## demon amphibians

> Today I noticed a difference in my frogs eyes...One of them has a gold ring around its eyes...and I am pretty sure the other one used to also but I am not completely sure. I have checked old photos and I can't really tell. I am attaching a photo of them together so that the difference can be seen. Please, can someone let me know if there is something wrong with her eyes? I recently started using additional light to help the growth of the plants in the tank....could that mess her eyes up? I got a CFL natural daylight bulb and put it in a desk lamp to give the tank more light...I hope that I haven't blinded her?? Here is a pic...can anyone tell?


I cant tell from the photo, but from what you describe i have seen something similar in a different species of frog. the gold color actually covered the frogs entire eye. I have no idea what caused it the frog was obviously blind in that eye. With in a day it turned into a red blister and the frog would swim in circles i would have to remove it from the water so it wouldn't drown. When it turned into a red blister, the next morning i had planned to take it to the vet i called and made an appointment and everything. But it didn't make it to morning. I don't know if this is the same thing but you may want to consider having a professional check it out.

none the less if your frogs are nocturnal you should avoid using a bright light.

----------


## LunaDay

> I cant tell from the photo, but from what you describe i have seen something similar in a different species of frog. the gold color actually covered the frogs entire eye. I have no idea what caused it the frog was obviously blind in that eye. With in a day it turned into a red blister and the frog would swim in circles i would have to remove it from the water so it wouldn't drown. When it turned into a red blister, the next morning i had planned to take it to the vet i called and made an appointment and everything. But it didn't make it to morning. I don't know if this is the same thing but you may want to consider having a professional check it out.
> 
> none the less if your frogs are nocturnal you should avoid using a bright light.


Actually, the frog with the gold ring is not the one I am worried about....the other one's eyes eyes seem to have darkened and lost that gold ring...and may be a little cloudy. I don't think it is the same thing...thank goodness. I am sorry to hear about your frog.

----------

